# Ignores dogs, wants to play fetch



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

This isn't really a "problem", but Tater really loves to play fetch...like LOVES it. The thing is, when we take him to a dog park, that's all he wants to do. He almost never wants to play with other dogs or even acknowledges them sometimes, he's too focused on the ball. Is there a way to get him to take a break from fetch and just play?

We've tried not bringing a ball, and that just makes him go after other dog's tennis balls or he finds one laying around. Anyone have any suggestions? lol


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL Lucky you!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm jealous! The only time crackball isn't enough of a distraction is when there's lots of other dogs around. We're working on off leash OB with distraction, and it's coming along well except around the dogs...it's just too much still.

No suggestions - sorry.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Try having some playdates with only one other dog? And having several balls for them to play with. My dog does well with only one or two other dogs, but more than that and he just wants to be next to his mom! He is only ten months old, how old is yours? As long as he is having fun and getting exercise and not being aggressive with the ball, let him have his fun. The fact that he would rather concentrate on playing ball with you is not necessarily a negative! LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why would you want him to play with the other dogs rather than you?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why would you want him to play with the other dogs rather than you?


I thought this was typical behavior for herding breeds

Sage will not play with strange dogs. He tolerates them, says hello but he's not one of those dogs that comes into the park and runs off to play with the other dogs. Occasionally he will stalk a dog and play chase and then maybe wrestle with that dog but if another dog joins in he stops.

If I have a ball,stick,frisbee that is all he cares about. He will run past, jump over other dogs to get his frisbee and then come back to me. He never gets too far from me unless he's after his toy or herding a dog. He's always checking in with me and comes when called immediately. I love it


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

It's pretty clear he'd rather play ball than play with other dogs. Why is it important to you that he play with other dogs at the park?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> If I have a ball,stick,frisbee that is all he cares about. He will run past, jump over other dogs to get his frisbee and then come back to me. He never gets too far from me unless he's after his toy or herding a dog. He's always checking in with me and comes when called immediately. I love it


That's my dog. 

As a puppy, he would go and play/chase/stalk/wrestle other dogs. But as he's gotten older, he's lost interest in stange dogs. At dog parks, he'll run up and greet/smell them but immediately returns to me. He won't let me out of his sight. He's always checking in with me. 

I remember walking slowly with my Grandmother down a path. I gave my niece my dog to walk and she went up ahead of me. My dog must have looked backed at me EVERY THIRTY SECONDS to make sure I was coming. Hysterical.

But I also have a ball obsessed dog. I freaking love it! I can get his attention no matter what in any situation. He ignores everyone and everything for that ball. Which, I might add, has been a blessing at the dog park when things got too heated between dogs.

It's also made training a breeze so that my prerequisite for another dog is that they be ball obsessed...lol. I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world.


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why would you want him to play with the other dogs rather than you?





BlackthornGSD said:


> It's pretty clear he'd rather play ball than play with other dogs. Why is it important to you that he play with other dogs at the park?


I want him to socialize. He can play with me everyday when I get home from work and take him to play fetch, but when we go to a dog park it's because I want him to run around and play with other dogs.


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> If I have a ball,stick,frisbee that is all he cares about. He will run past, jump over other dogs to get his frisbee and then come back to me. He never gets too far from me unless he's after his toy or herding a dog. He's always checking in with me and comes when called immediately. I love it


That's exactly what he does, he'll literally run around another dog to get the ball without even stopping to say hi on the way back lol.



lisgje said:


> Try having some playdates with only one other dog? And having several balls for them to play with. My dog does well with only one or two other dogs, but more than that and he just wants to be next to his mom! He is only ten months old, how old is yours? As long as he is having fun and getting exercise and not being aggressive with the ball, let him have his fun. The fact that he would rather concentrate on playing ball with you is not necessarily a negative! LOL


He's just about 9 months. We actually take him to my aunt's house to play with their 11 month old puppy every week and they LOVE to play together. However, if he find's a ball, he forgets all about his buddy and brings it to me lol. We literally have to hide all the balls before letting him into their backyard.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mrezkill said:


> I want him to socialize. He can play with me everyday when I get home from work and take him to play fetch, but when we go to a dog park it's because I want him to run around and play with other dogs.


Even if he's not interacting with the other dogs it still counts as socialization. As long as he's comfortable in that environment he's benefitting, whether or not he actually plays with the other dogs. And you get the added bonus that he finds you more interesting than them, which many dog owners would kill for! :thumbup:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Even if he's not interacting with the other dogs it still counts as socialization. As long as he's comfortable in that environment he's benefitting, whether or not he actually plays with the other dogs. And you get the added bonus that he finds you more interesting that them, which many dog owners would kill for! :thumbup:


I am one of those owners who would kill for that kind of focus!!!

I can only imagine how our ob sessions would go if Stark was that ball crazy.... a girl can dream can't she?!  Hahaha..


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

well then I guess I shouldn't complain, seems like this is a good thing? haha


----------

